# Nw Montana boaters wanted



## whitefish (Apr 2, 2009)

I am looking to find boating friends in the north west Montana area. I am currently living in the flathead valley and would like to connect with some people to do local and extended trips with. I am an experienced boater with all my own equipment just wanting to expand on my friend base and go on some great trips. I currently have a few permits in Idaho for this summer and would be great to team up with some Montana folks.


----------



## swiss (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm SW MT outside of Bozeman but travel around the state a bit. Thinking about doing a late June trip on the NF Flathead with some of the guys I know since none of us pulled any permits. If you're ever down south let me know. Always looking for more people to boat with.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

How do you end up with a FEW permits? We live in CDA ID family of 5 and would be happy to join up. We've been wanting to float the Flat Head perhaps you know it well? We also float the Alberton Gorge often. Also check out Rubber Pushers Anonymous a fb group centered out of the Bitterroot Valley. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## whitefish (Apr 2, 2009)

The north fork of the flathead is a great trip. You put in at the Canadian border and on river left bordering glacier national park. It's not a long trip but it makes up for it scenery and Chrystal clear glacier water.


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

So WhiteFish, what permits did you pull? And dates? I'd be into splashing around in Idaho this summer so keep us posted. 
Some cats and I are doing the same thing Swiss mentioned. When our group doesn't pull a Smith permit our "Plan B" is the North Fork. We'll be putting in the weekend of June 11th this year. So far two rafts and two cats. Two families and two single dudes. We can usually stretch it out to four or five days. That shuttle is a long one. I frankly can't wait, due to a recent surgery the Doc says I can't touch an oar till then. Oh and then we'll be touching oars, at least two. 
Anyhow, if your looking to add boats to your Idaho permits some more info would be great.


----------



## whitefish (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a July 6 main salmon permit also a August 24th hells canyon and my brother pulled a June 1st selway for that one we are closely watching the levels and hopeing for a early run off. I was hoping with this post to meet some folks around my neck of the woods and establish myself in the local boating community. I know lots of folks who like to go boating but not so many that have there own equipment and have the same outlook as I.


----------



## whitefish (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought there would be more folks from Montana here on the buzz?


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Spider with Neffs whitewater customs is in Darby and knows lots of missoula peeps give him a shout. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm in Missoula, usually run day trips on the Blackfoot, Clark Fork, and Bitterroot, but also like getting out for multidays. NRS 130 Otter and enough gear for full self support for two adults and a teenager, although multis are tricky for me to schedule. I need to get further afield this year, looking to check out the Dearborn and Flathead at least, might try to get east and hit up the Madison, Gallatin, Big Hole, and/or Yellowstone. My main boating buddy moved to Portland last year, more river friends would be nice to find.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

whitefish said:


> I thought there would be more folks from Montana here on the buzz?


There are a few western Montana cat boaters out there, but they think they live in Idaho. So, you might want to extend your search to include the best boating town in eastern Idaho. 

I'm game on the June 1, Selway. yeppi weeeeee wave train city! That will be about the best float going on 6/1. Just saying.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> There are a few western Montana cat boaters out there, but they think they live in Idaho. So, you might want to extend your search to include the best boating town in eastern Idaho.


Sheesh, can't you get it right? Northeastern Idaho......


Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

lhowemt said:


> Sheesh, can't you get it right? Northeastern Idaho......
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I chuckled! 

You almost got me to Puma pants with that one.


----------



## how_rad (Mar 16, 2016)

MT boater here, been creeping on the buzz for years. Grew up kayaking in Bozeman, wife and I just bought a raft and inaugurated her last week in Utah. Have all sorts of gear, hit me up for any rafting or kayaking trips. I'm in SW MT, know the Bozeman Missoula area rivers/creeks pretty well. Love to explore the NW, namely upper middle fork, north fork, or any creek runs, swan is always fun.


----------



## swiss (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in town and with the warm weather and the rivers beginning to turn I'm planning on putting on the water. I'm free early next week (Mon-Wed) to do a day trip/possible overnighter somewhere around SW MT (Bozeman area) if anybody is interested. I'm game for anything from a fishing trip or a something that will stretch out the arms a little. Let me know if there is any interest in the community! Cheers!


----------



## how_rad (Mar 16, 2016)

Ran Yankee Jim yesterday at 4k fun to see a bit of current in the river. I'm working out of state the next three weeks so I'm looking to get on the water this weekend. Thinking either driving to the Lochsa or staying local, YJ, Mrs bubbles or something of the likes. PM if anyone is interested in meeting up.


----------



## djlozar (Jun 30, 2011)

I am down in Polson and definitely would be up for getting together. I am fully self sufficient (raft, gear, etc...). Heading to Camp Baker next weekend but look forward to more days on shortly thereafter. Keep me in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Kayakguy (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey Whitefish sent you a privet message. Give me a call.


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

And you should have received one from myself as well, about a week ago.


----------



## carlc (Apr 24, 2016)

New to this forum, and rafting. I am from Helena. Recently purchased an Aire 140. Doing the Smith next weekend. But I am also looking for people to go with that are more experienced on rivers, so I keep myself out of trouble. I have done the Blackfoot once, Dearborn a couple times and the Smith twice.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

We're good for most any weekend this summer after schools out. Didn't pull any permits either. But also looking at most of the rivers already mentioned. 4 people, w/ 2 boys and all gear.


----------

